# Show Jumping Cow...what the *****



## Superted (7 April 2011)

Ok I have seen this all over Facebook loads of my non horsey friends sent it to me thinking it hilarious......i am just not sure I find it funny,

http://www.horseandcountry.tv/news/2011/04/06/wow-what-moo-ver

part of me thinks we jump horses why not cows , if it likes it then lovely.  In the shot it doesn't look that comfy but hey ho neither do all horses when they jump, but I think its a bit wierd ....is it because I will happily eat cows not horses....very double standards i know.....I think I just like to keep some distance from what I eat .......sign think I should turn veggie


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 April 2011)

bloody daft in my opinion-


----------



## DragonSlayer (7 April 2011)

It seems the cow is loved very much, and if she is loved lots, then I am sure the owners are perfectly capable of keeping an eye on her general health, and call for the vet if they are unduly concerned.


----------



## flyingfeet (7 April 2011)

The Brits got there first - check out this Pathe video: 
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1350

Colin Newlove hunted his bull!


----------



## Sasha the Shire (7 April 2011)

Jen_Cots said:



			The Brits got there first - check out this Pathe video: 
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1350

Colin Newlove hunted his bull!
		
Click to expand...

Is oh so true I remember this one from years ago.


----------



## KarynK (7 April 2011)

Why Daft??

They have ridden and shown longhorns in the USA for a long time and I am told that they are a very comfortable ride and much less spooky, some say more intelligent than a horse, it's only because of their speed and agility in war really that we don't eat horses and ride cows!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (7 April 2011)

they're everywhere 
http://hahahorses.com/hahacaptions/?p=230


----------



## fatpiggy (7 April 2011)

Wow, handlebars!! Can't see any brake cables though


----------



## fatpiggy (7 April 2011)

Now I think about it, I'm sure I can remember a bullock being ridden, fully tacked up and jumping on Blue Peter, circa 1970s.  I used to select a favourite steer each time a new gang arrived in our field which we rented out to a local farmer, and invariably ended up riding around on it.  One even decided to lie down with me on board.  Of course I was sad when they were moved on because I knew what their fate was, but it never stopped me enjoying my Sunday roast. They aren't in the fields for decoration.


----------



## Saucisson (7 April 2011)

If you watch Eurosport for long enough you'll see some Indian chaps free-jumping their cows.  Why not?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (7 April 2011)

no, they aren't in fields waiting to be ridden either.


----------



## dibbin (8 April 2011)

I showed my mum that, she told my dad he should have just bought me and my sister cows to ride, because "they'd have been bloody cheaper and we could eat them" - PMSL!


----------



## abaddon_1974 (9 April 2011)

I like it, I want a cow to ride.

Craig


----------



## Toffee44 (9 April 2011)

My OH plows with ox he said steering is horrendous


----------



## Rachel93 (17 April 2011)

Hahaha he's put a martingale on him! Loool


----------



## Alec Swan (17 April 2011)

rosiefronfelen said:



			bloody daft in my opinion-
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you,  Rosie.  There must come a point,  when animals are considered as a circus act.  This is it,  in my view.

Alec.


----------



## KarynK (20 April 2011)

Oxen pulled carts alongside horses when crossing the USA, in many cases they were better at it, slower but able to pull far more. In ancient history oxen are portrayed working in fields using the yolk, still in parts of the world oxen work fields rather than horses, and if they are more docile than horses and people feel safer riding them why not, who are we to judge.  I am sure that a cowboy without a horse in the middle of nowhere would have rather ridden a cow than walked, they couldn't be as picky as we are today.


----------

